# How long does a 68" recurve string need to be?



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

current hoyts-64.5-64.75

other makers-a smidge over 65


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

its a win win infinite with inno limbs


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

redneckarcher29 said:


> its a win win infinite with inno limbs


Glad to see that you got your limbs, finally. Jim C is right on. 65 inches should work for you on those innos. W&W's limbs are a hair longer than hoyts.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i shoot 64.25 inch string


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Oct 20, 2008)

3-4" shorter than the AMO length of the bow.

I have a 70" AMO bow and find that a 66" string works but the brace height is a little on the high side. A 67" string puts it on the very very low side. I plan on trying to get a custom string made at 66.5" soon. 

So I'd bet 3.5" shorter than your bow will work fine.


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

My string on my 68" recurve is 64" after settling in and getting brace height ok. I use a high brace height (23 cm) so if you want a low BH you will need a longer string. 

Mark


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

the strings used in my previous set-ups using my 25" x-factors and winex mediums were too short when i switched to my borders HEX5-H mediums....probably because of the prounouced recurve design of the borders.......my latest 68" set-up using my 23" elan and pse pro-elite longs also cannot use those strings(also too short).....i had to get new strings for them.....


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

based on my previous post it seems that not all 68" set-ups...or even 70" set-ups for that matter.........can always use the same string ......PS...this is based on the optimal no of twists...(i guess they can always be made to fit if you over or undertwist).....


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

I have found with my daughters bow that 3.5 "shorter works the best


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank for all the help. I am asking for a 65" I think I should be good to go.


----------



## omega_archer (Aug 25, 2008)

redneckarcher29 said:


> Thank for all the help. I am asking for a 65" I think I should be good to go.


Is the string length you have actually 68"?


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

*Sorry have to disagree a bit.*

Sorry but I have to disagree a bit. Since last winter I've been leaning towards longer strings. Bringing the brace height down to the manufacturers minimums. Finding true that the shorter brace heights help quite a bit in getting the limbs to work. I've been shooting my ProAccent with Winex limbs at 8 1/4" brace height and I am really pleased at the speed of the arrows out of this set-up. This made making 90 meters on 35# on the fingers effortless. Easy. No brainer. I make the strings @ 65 1/8" long after they have 12 twists in them and the center serving served thereafter. It usually will then take 6-14 more twists over the next one or two shooting sessions to get the string to 8 1/4" braceheight and the length is stable. And I have not experienced any increase in noise or vibration. It is a little different in feel during the draw as the limbs are work more. But it is great for distances. Love this set-up.

Best Regards,

Tom


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

massman said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree a bit. Since last winter I've been leaning towards longer strings. Bringing the brace height down to the manufacturers minimums. Finding true that the shorter brace heights help quite a bit in getting the limbs to work. I've been shooting my ProAccent with Winex limbs at 8 1/4" brace height and I am really pleased at the speed of the arrows out of this set-up. This made making 90 meters on 35# on the fingers effortless. Easy. No brainer. I make the strings @ 65 1/8" long after they have 12 twists in them and the center serving served thereafter. It usually will then take 6-14 more twists over the next one or two shooting sessions to get the string to 8 1/4" braceheight and the length is stable. And I have not experienced any increase in noise or vibration. It is a little different in feel during the draw as the limbs are work more. But it is great for distances. Love this set-up.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Tom




hence my comment 65 and a smidge


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Nowdays is almost impossible to guess the exact lenght of string needed for any combination of limbs + risers possible. They are already hundreds. 
For sure, a standard lenght string will never fit perfectly all bows.
So, only solution at present is to buy your materials and make your string by yourself, by trial and error, until you get what you want.
But for sure there are some compromise lenghts for each standard lenght that can fit more than one riser/limbs combination.
I'm presently studying this situation with Michele, and may be in near future I will be able to provide a good solution for this problem.

http://www.bowstrings.biz


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

*Not at all*



massman said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree a bit. Since last winter I've been leaning towards longer strings. Bringing the brace height down to the manufacturers minimums. Finding true that the shorter brace heights help quite a bit in getting the limbs to work. I've been shooting my ProAccent with Winex limbs at 8 1/4" brace height and I am really pleased at the speed of the arrows out of this set-up. This made making 90 meters on 35# on the fingers effortless. Easy. No brainer. I make the strings @ 65 1/8" long after they have 12 twists in them and the center serving served thereafter. It usually will then take 6-14 more twists over the next one or two shooting sessions to get the string to 8 1/4" braceheight and the length is stable. And I have not experienced any increase in noise or vibration. It is a little different in feel during the draw as the limbs are work more. But it is great for distances. Love this set-up.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Tom


Same here. :smile: BTW I looked it up the almanac of accurate estimation. Jim C is right. A smidge is exactly 1/8" ;-)


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Why don't we state our bow model or combination and the length of string required? I make my own string and I noticed Hoyt Nexus and Helix needs a longer string than Samick due to the deeper grip throat. I have forgotten all the figures


----------

